# GOD TV Launches on DIRECTV with America LIVE



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*GOD TV Launches on DIRECTV with America LIVE*
http://www.earnedmedia.org/GODTV1002.htm



> WASHINGTON, Oct. 2 /Christian Newswire/ -- Global Christian broadcaster, GOD TV, launched in the USA this past weekend, exclusively on channel 365 of America's largest satellite platform, DIRECTV. Established in the UK in 1995 by Rory & Wendy Alec, GOD TV was already available to 106 million television homes worldwide, on a multiple satellite platform and following its expansion to America, is now reaching 122 million potential homes, representing some 437 million people. With a broad section of programming of a kind not yet seen in the USA, GOD TV offers a fresh approach to Christian television, featuring live footage from Christian events, conferences and music festivals. It also offers cutting-edge programming from today's leading ministries and is the only Christian channel to broadcast from Jerusalem.
> 
> "We welcome GOD TV's unique programming to the DIRECTV lineup and the opportunity to debut the network in the United States," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "GOD TV will fulfill the needs of our customers who have requested programming that offers relevant Christian-themed content in a new and inspirational way."
> 
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think we need a law that says for every religious channel, there must also be an adult oriented channel, and vice-versa.

Carl


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Watch out E*, D* will have the capacity for unlimited bandwidth now; so it is written


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I think we need a law that says for every religious channel, there must also be an adult oriented channel, and vice-versa.
> 
> Carl


That's awesome...:lol:


----------



## bigpuma (Feb 15, 2004)

I figured God would be able to broadcast directly into our brains. Who knew he needed satelite.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Why do they keep over looking channels such as "the pentagon channel" to use as pi's?


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't need an uplink to talk to HIM


----------



## corsig (May 16, 2006)

DTV is makling me become an atheist


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

I want my PBS You back.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Oh goodie! ANOTHER religious channel! :nono2: 

If it were an HD religious channel, I MIGHT cut D* some slack. 

Time for D* to give their subscribers what they REALLY want: MORE HD!!!!


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

AnonomissX said:


> I don't need an uplink to talk to HIM


AMEN!!!
& nice for you to say such.

Bless you.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Good lord.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll watch and send all my money to them...whatever they want. I have a nice house we can watch in as well. It's in Waco, TX.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

TiVo button
highlight Messages & Setup
highlight Settings
highlight Channels
highlight Channels I Receive
3, 6, 5
uncheck
Live TV

Wow, in less than 10 seconds another useless Directv bandwidth waster is eliminated.

And I agree with carl6. A 1:1 porn-to-religious crap ratio sounds fair


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

What PAX isnt enough? Here here Thomas Edison.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

If people want it subscribe to Skyangel. Really irritating is that D* can't keep one of the HD programming channels up and running on Sunday's but they have bandwidth for this? Soon D* will catch up with E* on wasted bandwidth. This ranks right up their with the Ag channel.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

OMG. Let compress everything customers really watch to add more of this crap!

Hey, if all the GOD channels were dumped on Sunday, would that provide enough bandwidth for NFLST HD channels? After all. Anyone watching those channels should be in church, not watching DTV. Right?

Problem here is I can't add any cute, just joking, icon to the end of this message.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> OMG. Let compress everything customers really watch to add more of this crap!
> 
> Hey, if all the GOD channels were dumped on Sunday, would that provide enough bandwidth for NFLST HD channels? After all. Anyone watching those channels should be in church, not watching DTV. Right?
> 
> Problem here is I can't add any cute, just joking, icon to the end of this message.


That and the shopping channels and adult pay channels could be turned off Sunday morning and afternoon, and maybe we could get the mix channels back.

And, why isn't NFL game mix just part of the normal Sunday NFL ticket deal? It's not like you have to pay extra for newsmix, sportsmix, or kidsmix...


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

you think this is bad? just wait until that bible kisser from Liberty gets ahold of directv...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

First the gay channel, then gay PPV, then the African American channel, then African American BETJ jazz, then the kids 24 hours news channel (forgot the name), then Baby First TV, then Sleuth, then Reelz and now this ?

I also think they snuck in a few shopping channels recently without telling us.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

they did sneek in a few new home shopping network channels


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Jasen said:


> they did sneek in a few new home shopping network channels


and the excuse is that they don't have enough bandwidth for more national HD.:nono2: :nono:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

So what's the count now for Christian channels on D*? 6? 7?

How many Muslim channels are there? Jewish? Hindu?

I just think it should be a level playing field. Have all or none.

Guess I've got another channel to block out of all my receivers when I get home today. Keep wasting that bandwidth D*!

/end Atheist rant


----------



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey...who are we to tell D* how much intolerance they should be broadcasting?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Some new programming. 
Some of the same old stuff we get already on all the other channels...........

http://www.god.tv/US/


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> I figured God would be able to broadcast directly into our brains. Who knew he needed satelite.


For that matter, who knew he needed money?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

DConroy said:


> Hey...who are we to tell D* how much intolerance they should be broadcasting?


Hello, pot.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

This is what GOD TV is about and its from Jerusalem where God told them to move it to:

"Rory & Wendy Alec are the founders of one of the world's fastest-growing Christian broadcasters, GOD TV, a dynamic media ministry, founded in the UK, which is now impacting the globe. Beamed free-to-air from Jerusalem on 15 satellites, 24-hours-a-day, their award-winning GOD TV Channel now reaches 122 million connected homes broadcasting daily to over 432 million people in more than 200 nations & territories."

What a crock if you ask me.

http://www.god.tv/US/TheStory/


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

If i dont believe in G* then can i get some better channels.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Oh goodie! ANOTHER religious channel! :nono2:
> 
> If it were an HD religious channel, I MIGHT cut D* some slack.


Don't give them any ideas. :nono:


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Tonedeaf said:


> Don't give them any ideas. :nono:


Shop at Home in HD?:nono:


----------



## DMA (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you for your post.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> I figured God would be able to broadcast directly into our brains. Who knew he needed satelite.


"Why Does God Need a Starship !"


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

More and More I'm thinking I can go without TV. Ala Carte is the answer but since Cable and Sattellite force us to get these channels we don't watch Perhaps I'll just stick to buying the DVD


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Bobman said:


> First the gay channel, then gay PPV, then the African American channel, then African American BETJ jazz, then the kids 24 hours news channel (forgot the name), then Baby First TV, then Sleuth, then Reelz and now this ?
> 
> I also think they snuck in a few shopping channels recently without telling us.


Baby First is pay TV and Sleuth is reruns.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> AMEN!!!
> & nice for you to say such.
> 
> Bless you.


And to you too!

(OMG we are having a NICE conversation!) /me faints


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

AnonomissX said:


> And to you too!
> 
> (OMG we are having a NICE conversation!) /me faints


No need to faint... (wink)

TRUTH IS TRUTH my fair friend No matter what i print. IF it IS TRUTH then IT IS!

I thought that was special in a obviously secular setting (here). And Quite nice really to bring it to the forefront. Really realy nice and brought ME a big warm smile.

BTW.. thank YOU


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Big warm smiles here, too, AnonomissX and D-Bamatech - especially in this thread!


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Big warm smiles here, too, AnonomissX and D-Bamatech - especially in this thread!


Oh my... The CSR's (or EX"S) like me now. Well if you were on the phone w/ me today @ activation after ANOTHER HSP nightmare.. then maybe you wouldnt think so kindly (LOL)

Jesus IS REAL and so IS TRUTH. My delivery of such truth may not always be so
"soft" BUT regardless websters still defines its root as the same (wink).

Bless you guys Both!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

D-Bamatech said:


> Oh my... The CSR's (or EX"S) like me now. Well if you were on the phone w/ me today @ activation after ANOTHER HSP nightmare.. then maybe you wouldnt think so kindly (LOL)


I always liked you Bama! You're not that bad. :grin:


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> So what's the count now for Christian channels on D*? 6? 7?
> 
> How many Muslim channels are there? Jewish? Hindu?
> 
> ...


Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. Radical Muslims are responsible for 911 and a lot of other terror. We don't need that here.
Maybe they should get rid of the adult channels they have now and add more Christian channels. We don't need more immorality in this country, that is why this country is going down the tubes.
Why do some of you have such a vendetta against anything Christian?


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I always liked you Bama! You're not that bad. :grin:


I like YOU too wolf.. sometimes when i read you.. "i feel like im talking to a mirror".. he he BUT true.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Tim Sly said:


> Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. Radical Muslims are responsible for 911 and a lot of other terror. We don't need that here.
> Maybe they should get rid of the adult channels they have now and add more Christian channels. We don't need more immorality in this country, that is why this country is going down the tubes.
> Why do some of you have such a vendetta against anything Christian?


I do not mean for this thread to become some religious debate with my remarks. How many Muslims do you know in your personal life? I know a good amount and their religion is one of peace. Why should the acts of a few bad eggs suddenly ban all Islamic content from US TV sets? I have nothing against the Christians (the rational ones anyway), I was baptized as such. All I'm saying is that we have around 7 religious channels, all of which are Christian. I fail to see the need for so many. A little diversity never hurt anyone.

Now, getting rid of the adult channels? That would get me really riled up  I don't watch them though, because "the internet is for porn".


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Tim Sly said:


> Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. Radical Muslims are responsible for 911 and a lot of other terror. We don't need that here.
> Maybe they should get rid of the adult channels they have now and add more Christian channels. We don't need more immorality in this country, that is why this country is going down the tubes.
> Why do some of you have such a vendetta against anything Christian?


I don't think there's any vendetta against any Christian stuff here. It's just that a portion of the DTV viewers here are getting tired of the Christian/Shopping channels that keep getting added to DTV programming when channels we would like to see are not.

Now as far as 911, that's not a discussion for this forum. However, I believe the poster mentioned that if we have 5-6 Christian network channels then there should be equal representation for any religious network. Be that Hindu, Muslim or Jewish. The point being that given equal representation, should we expect 5-6 Hindu channels? 5-6 Muslim channels? 5-6 Jewish channels? IMHO I say no. Have one....at least per religion. Let the Christian channels duke it out and the last one standing wins. They've got a channel. Next year, do it again. Let the other Christian channel go through better body building and next year they can win. That might really be entertaining!

Personally I don't see why there needs to be multiple channels when DTV is short of bandwidth. Then again, I don't see why we need Project MYWorld playing non-stop on three channels. I guess I'm just plain out of touch with the real world.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

D-Bamatech said:


> Oh my... The CSR's (or EX"S) like me now.
> 
> Bless you guys Both!


I'm not (nor have I ever been) a CSR - but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night! 

Bless you, too, my friend!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tim Sly said:


> Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. ?


As I recall, our Constitution says something along the lines of "Freedom of Religion". People have a choice, and the freedom to exercise that choice, regardless of what choice they make.

Carl


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I think we need a law that says for every religious channel, there must also be an adult oriented channel, and vice-versa.
> 
> Carl


I think they have that rule already... count the channels.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

DConroy said:


> Hey...who are we to tell D* how much intolerance they should be broadcasting?


AMEN! Intolerance of Christianity is at a fever pitch these days. :grin:


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

Scarpad said:


> More and More I'm thinking I can go without TV. Ala Carte is the answer but since Cable and Sattellite force us to get these channels we don't watch Perhaps I'll just stick to buying the DVD


Let's see a show of hands... how many folks have "LOGO" set in their DVR?


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

Tim Sly said:


> Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. Radical Muslims are responsible for 911 and a lot of other terror. We don't need that here.
> Maybe they should get rid of the adult channels they have now and add more Christian channels. We don't need more immorality in this country, that is why this country is going down the tubes.
> Why do some of you have such a vendetta against anything Christian?


A wise man said recently... " The terrorists need more sex and less God. While we in the US need more God and less sex." In both situations the ability to reason has been lost. :nono2:


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> How many Muslims do you know in your personal life? I know a good amount and their religion is one of peace. Why should the acts of a few bad eggs suddenly ban all Islamic content from US TV sets? .


As terrible as this "Christian Nation" is, especially as compared to the peace-loving Muslims, we at least put the full force of our media and legal system against the fanatics... I don't see that capacity or desire in the Muslim community when dealing with Muslim fanatics.

And yes I do have several Muslim friends... they don't have an answer for me.


----------



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tim Sly said:


> Excuse me, this used to be a Christian country and founded on those principles, not Muslin or Hindu. Radical Muslims are responsible for 911 and a lot of other terror. We don't need that here.
> Maybe they should get rid of the adult channels they have now and add more Christian channels. We don't need more immorality in this country, that is why this country is going down the tubes.
> Why do some of you have such a vendetta against anything Christian?


Ok, that statement to start. This country was not founded on Christian principles, it was founded on political ones, mostly taxation without representation. People like to hijack historical events for their own purpose, like saying the civil war had started over slavery.

Therein lies alot of peoples beefs with Christians, they seem to think they own the place, and that everyone should think like they do. What is immoral to you, may not be to me. And case in point, why *I* think the country is going down the tubes is too many small groups(read "Christian conservatives") wanting to enforce their belief system on everyone else.

Vendetta against Christians, beh. They essentially run the country, excluding/condemning everyone who's not like them and they act like their being persecuted the first time someone expresses that they might be wrong. Your post provides yet another example. It's not vendetta to see things as I see them, a vendetta would imply I actively pursue ways of striking out them. I rather just point and laugh at the hypocrisy when it comes up.

*EVERY* group needs to step up and realize they might be wrong and that there might be someone else with a valid point.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

carl6 said:


> As I recall, our Constitution says something along the lines of "Freedom of Religion". People have a choice, and the freedom to exercise that choice, regardless of what choice they make.
> 
> Carl


AMEN AGAIN! Now if we could only have that same ideal in all those other nations that want to cut our , Christian- Jewish-Hindu-Agnostic,-Atheistic, heads off.

Truth is... DTVs channel line-up is pretty representative of those who pay that monthly fee every month. As for bandwidth... what about the DTV customers who don't watch football or pornography in HD... don't they deserve a little bandwidth too? :lol:


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

marksrader said:


> AMEN! Intolerance of Christianity is at a fever pitch these days. :grin:


Yes, that poor poor opressed Christian majority that controls Congress and the White House. Gosh, I do feel sorry for how put down they are.


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

DConroy said:


> Vendetta against Christians, beh. They essentially run the country, excluding/condemning everyone who's not like them and they act like their being persecuted the first time someone expresses that they might be wrong.


Just a data point here... the latest poles show that over 80% of the people in the US term themselves Christian and over 90% believe in God. It's not that Christians run the country, its that country is full of Christians. Now that is a fact! But none-the-less there is no other country on earth that gives minority viewpoints broader exposure than does this nation. Believe me the DTV channel line-up would look a lot different in Iran. :nono2:


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

noneroy said:


> Yes, that poor poor opressed Christian majority that controls Congress and the White House. Gosh, I do feel sorry for how put down they are.


I never said anything about oppression. Oppression comes sometime after intolerance. Sorta like the Nazi's tolerated the Jews until just before the oppressed them.

Remember to tolerate something you have to hate it at heart... otherwise you would not have to tolerate it. Just like we tolerate the R15 and it's wonderful diversity. So we have to be careful about calling ourselves tolerant because we are admitting that in our hearts we dislike it. 

Intolerance is when you cut someone's head off because you hate, when we share opinions that are different we are exercising freedom... has nothing to do with tolerance.


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

Instead of stupid crap like religious and shopping channels that look like they were recorded in 1982, why can't they add like HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, or any other premium channels we don't have. I know what it is, these crappy religion and shopping channels pay Directv to air their crap. Who the hell would pay these channels to carry that crap in their lineup? lol


----------



## AntiochMedia (Oct 4, 2006)

Bobman said:


> This is what GOD TV is about and its from Jerusalem where God told them to move it to:
> 
> "Rory & Wendy Alec are the founders of one of the world's fastest-growing Christian broadcasters, GOD TV, a dynamic media ministry, founded in the UK, which is now impacting the globe. Beamed free-to-air from Jerusalem on 15 satellites, 24-hours-a-day, their award-winning GOD TV Channel now reaches 122 million connected homes broadcasting daily to over 432 million people in more than 200 nations & territories."
> 
> What a crock if you ask me.


It's not actually a lot of crock. It's marketing.

There are 432 million people who could possibly access the GOD Channel / GOD TV.

The number is actually 437 right now also.

TBN have the same marketing.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

idlehands said:


> Instead of stupid crap like religious and shopping channels that look like they were recorded in 1982, why can't they add like HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, or any other premium channels we don't have. I know what it is, these crappy religion and shopping channels pay Directv to air their crap. Who the hell would pay these channels to carry that crap in their lineup? lol


That's what I was wondering, do these channels pay D* to broadcast their channels.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

marksrader said:


> As for bandwidth... what about the DTV customers who don't watch football or pornography in HD... don't they deserve a little bandwidth too? :lol:


But NFL Sunday Ticket and the porn channels cost extra


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I do not mean for this thread to become some religious debate with my remarks. How many Muslims do you know in your personal life? I know a good amount and their religion is one of peace. Why should the acts of a few bad eggs suddenly ban all Islamic content from US TV sets? I have nothing against the Christians (the rational ones anyway), I was baptized as such. All I'm saying is that we have around 7 religious channels, all of which are Christian. I fail to see the need for so many. A little diversity never hurt anyone.
> 
> Now, getting rid of the adult channels? That would get me really riled up  I don't watch them though, because "the internet is for porn".


Actually I thought I would get flamed for my comments but most of you have been quite civil. I have one good muslim friend who is Kurdish and used to live in Iraq. He is not too keen on the way he was raised in the Muslim faith and is being drawn more and more toward the Christian faith. 
No, we shouldn't ban all religions except for Christianity. 
Someone said that Islam is a peaceful religion, not if you take it to the extreme, the Koran doesn't look to favorable on us infadels. They would just as soon have us wiped out.
Maybe 7 D* Christian channels is too many when other channels are needed/wanted. I don't care for a lot of the content on them even though I am Christian. I haven't watched the new God channel yet so I can't comment.

It just seemed from all the posts that everyone was attacking anything Christian because it was Christian. But I see this is not the case for most of you.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I don't think there's any vendetta against any Christian stuff here. It's just that a portion of the DTV viewers here are getting tired of the Christian/Shopping channels that keep getting added to DTV programming when channels we would like to see are not.


That's good. There shouldn't be a vendetta against any religion. I understand where you are coming from with too many Christian/shopping channels.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

DConroy said:


> Ok, that statement to start. This country was not founded on Christian principles, it was founded on political ones, mostly taxation without representation. People like to hijack historical events for their own purpose, like saying the civil war had started over slavery.
> 
> Therein lies alot of peoples beefs with Christians, they seem to think they own the place, and that everyone should think like they do. What is immoral to you, may not be to me. And case in point, why *I* think the country is going down the tubes is too many small groups(read "Christian conservatives") wanting to enforce their belief system on everyone else.
> 
> ...


It seems you have a clouded view of history as well. This country WAS founded on Christian principles but as of late, they have pretty much written God out of everything, so history looks distorted like it was all secularistic. Most of the founding fathers who wrote the Constitution and Declaration of Indep. were Christians and were not afraid to say so. You won't find that in the currrent public school text books thanks to the ACLU and a bunch of other radicals.

Did you know, a little over 50 years ago it was against the law to teach evolution in the public schools and creation was freely taught? We have come so far... now evolution is freely taught and most teachers are afraid to teach creationism thanks to the ACLU, even though it is legal. And since they started teaching that we all came from rocks and that we are no more valuable than an animal, marriages have been destroyed, divorces skyrocketed and immorality flooded our country. I'm not being dramatic, it is the truth. I guess I am getting off topic.

We are not just a small group "wanting to enforce their belief system on everyone else." We feel we have "good news" that explains why you are here on this earth. It gives real meaning in life and happiness. Why wouldn't we want to share something this awesome with everyone?


----------



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tim Sly said:


> It seems you have a clouded view of history as well. This country WAS founded on Christian principles but as of late, they have pretty much written God out of everything, so history looks distorted like it was all secularistic. Most of the founding fathers who wrote the Constitution and Declaration of Indep. were Christians and were not afraid to say so. You won't find that in the currrent public school text books thanks to the ACLU and a bunch of other radicals.


Um...No. Even if they were Christians, it doesn't mean that they founded the country on those principles. I'm pretty sure the bible doesn't spell out how to build a nation(though it would seem Bush thinks so). And those that founded the country, added a concept called the separation of church and state, which the Christians of today have chosen to blindly ignore its existence. The last sentence comes across as conspiracy theorist hooey. Having faith is one thing, but you're swallowing too much of the kool-aid.



Tim Sly said:


> Did you know, a little over 50 years ago it was against the law to teach evolution in the public schools and creation was freely taught? We have come so far... now evolution is freely taught and most teachers are afraid to teach creationism thanks to the ACLU, even though it is legal. And since they started teaching that we all came from rocks and that we are no more valuable than an animal, marriages have been destroyed, divorces skyrocketed and immorality flooded our country. I'm not being dramatic, it is the truth. I guess I am getting off topic.


Ok, first, the reason evolution wasn't taught in schools until then, is because the academic community is often slow to adopt things as cannon, and the school system even slower to adapt. Evolution wasn't taught until then because it wasn't viewed an accepted theory until not long before. I went to High School in the 1980s, and my history books didn't have anything before the mid 70s. Doesn't mean the advent of the computer wasn't a viable thing to be taught.

As for the rest of that rant, you prove my intolerance points. Oh, and BTW, evolution doesn't teach that we came from rocks OR, that we're no more valuable than animals. Religion added those to it because it poked holes in their theories.

For the record, I think that both should be taught, and let the children consult their parents or decide for themselves what they believe.

And yes, you are being dramatic. Do you really think that divorce, prostitution, homosexuality, etc didn't exist when this country was founded? There's porn on cave walls, and centuries ago, divorce just meant that you killed your wife. Every generation feels like the world is going to Hell in handcart, and every generation makes the mistake of looking at the past through rose-colored glasses.

Everyone was outraged when Clinton had an afair. Presidents starting with Washington have had a long list of affairs. Jefferson even fathered children with his slaves. The country, rather society as a whole, is no more immoral than it was, well, ever.



Tim Sly said:


> We are not just a small group "wanting to enforce their belief system on everyone else." We feel we have "good news" that explains why you are here on this earth. It gives real meaning in life and happiness. Why wouldn't we want to share something this awesome with everyone?


Telling me I'm going to hell because I enjoyed an episode of South Park isn't spreading "good news", its an attempt to coerce me into conforming to your belief system.

Oh, and ask the Qatars if Christians were just spreading "good news."


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Mods,

Me thinks it's time for this thread to be locked and left to die. It's deteriorating into the same old debate based on the same old claptrap and just doesn't seem to be on topic anymore. For instance, "separation of church and state" - NOWHERE in the Constitution does that term appear - it was coined by some mid-20th century judge in a ruling. The Constitution provides for Freedom *OF* Religion - not Freedom *FROM* Religion.

I just don't think it's beneficial for that to be debated here. Too many raw nerves exposed. I really don't want to see this board go down that road.

Just one man's opinion - others may vary!


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Mods,
> 
> Me thinks it's time for this thread to be locked and left to die. It's deteriorating into the same old debate based on the same old claptrap and just doesn't seem to be on topic anymore. For instance, "separation of church and state" - NOWHERE in the Constitution does that term appear - it was coined by some mid-20th century judge in a ruling. The Constitution provides for Freedom *OF* Religion - not Freedom *FROM* Religion.
> 
> ...


I think this may be my first post on here, and I thought it would be about the HR20 that is being installed tomorrow afternoon :lol: but I have to say Amen to what you said, no pun intended.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I say we all just block this channel, like most of us do with all other religion and shopping channels, and forget about it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> For instance, "separation of church and state" - NOWHERE in the Constitution does that term appear - it was coined by some mid-20th century judge in a ruling.


Actually it is a paraphrase of a quote from a letter Jefferson wrote. His specific words in that letter were "wall of separation between church and state". But "separation of church and state" just sounds more catchy. You are correct that this does not appear in the Constitution.

Anyway, *this thread should be locked*, as I am still tempted to reply to some posts here that I severely disagree with. I'm trying very hard to restrain myself though


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I sure hope that they give Rev Carlton Pearson a forum to teach the "gospel of inclusion" as it has got to be the singlemost important spiritual truth introduced yet in the twenty first century.

And, I'm not being sarcastic... generally though I have no use for christian or shopping channels (though I sometimes enjoy the EWTN catholic channel) and think that they should all be replaced by more channels that show science fiction.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> Actually it is a paraphrase of a quote from a letter Jefferson wrote. His specific words in that letter were "wall of separation between church and state". But "separation of church and state" just sounds more catchy. You are correct that this does not appear in the Constitution


You're exactly right. I believe what should puzzle all religious people is this: since when did correspondence between a man who didn't write the Bill Of Rights and a friend become law of the land according to the Supreme Court?

And I agree...lock this thread. Or move it to Potpourri.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... since the initial purpose of this thread, was just to stay consistent and posting the news on what is going on at DirecTV..


This thread is now closed.


----------

